# WOC - Manish Arora Collection



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the eyeshadow colors!
So clean and fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm sad the release is so limited in North America
the packaging is beautiful

 Quote:

  North America - Available at MAC Pro NY, MAC Pro North Robertson, MAC Soho, maccosmetics.com.

International - Asia Pacific (Travel Retail Select Stores), Austria, Cyprus, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, India, Middleeast, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand.  
 
Oh well, At least most of the colors are from the regular line...
I can't wait to see a WOC FOTD with these colors

I think we can do the colors more intensely
Bright Sunshine for Going Bananas?
Bio Green for bitter?
Rose for playful?

 Quote:

  Eye Palette x 6 - $38.00USD
Nylon - Pale gold with icy metallic shimmer (Frost) (Permanent Shade)
Going Bananas - Soft lemon yellow (Frost) (LE - Repromote from C-Shock)
Playful - Bright clean pink (satin) (LE - Repromote from Barbie Loves MAC)
Bitter - Vivid bright golden green flecked with shimmer (Velvet) (Permanent Shade)
Electric Eel - Vivid bright blue flecked with shimmer (Satin) Permanent Shade)
Deep Truth - Very real truthful dark blue (Frost) (Permanent Shade)


----------



## na_pink (Jul 24, 2008)

oh my forget about the eyeshadows, i would buy it just for the case


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a nice case.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 25, 2008)

This collection is totally WOC friendly!!!! All of it! *jumps up and down*


----------



## lsperry (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, I plan on getting 2 palettes. This palette reminds me of the Zandra Rhodes palette:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_eyes x6
zandra rhodes eyes

zandra-medium tone pink with silver and pink sparkle (veluxe pearl)
belle azure (reintroduction)
shimmermoss (repromote)
flashtrack(repromote)
phloof!(repromote)
blacktied(reprmote)
213 se brush with a gold ferrul_

 
That is my go to palette and favorite of all time; I bought 2 when it was launched in 2006 and swapped one with Holstrom for a RR blue piggie.....I don't regret it -- but I have hit pan on belle azure, shimmermoss and blacktied.

So, I think I'll get just as much enjoyment out of this palette as much as the Zandra Rhodes one -- packaging and all!

I haven't made a decision on the other items from the collection -- better make up my mind pretty quick!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not drawn to any of it. Saw a pi on another site. Pretty packaging though.

http://www.handbag.com/forums/attach...1&d=1216833284


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2008)

The case is so cute, but I already have all of those shadows except Playful which I passed on the first time around.  So I am keeping my $$$ this time around.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 31, 2008)

i really want the eyeshadow case and the devil blush. but i dont think i need the eyeshadows, i dont have them i just think i would not used them.


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 1, 2008)

i just want the palette


----------



## redecouverte (Aug 1, 2008)

i want the palette and the devil blush


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm getting Devil Blush, and maybe a lipstick and gloss. I can easily recreate that palette with colors I like alot more. This is going to be STUNNING on WOC!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm getting the palette, and MAYBE Devil.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

  Lipsticks - $14.00USD
Girl About Town - Fabulous fuchsia (Amplified Creme) (Permanent)

Lipglass - $14.00USD
Shine Manish - Frosty bright orange with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (frost) LE  
 
by these descriptions
I think these two paired together would be gorgeous
fuchsia with pearly orange shine...
yummy


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!  This new MAC addict can't wait!


----------

